# Photo available: Hagen Black River Sand and Tropica sizes



## nry (4 Nov 2007)

For anyone interested here is a photo of some Hagen Black River Sand (Extra Fine) and some Tropica Plant Substrate against a 1" lined ruler and a GBP Â£1 coin:







The larger Tropica chunks do break up under pressure.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Nov 2007)

Oh interesting, cheers, worth knowing that is 

Sam


----------



## beeky (5 Nov 2007)

Cheers.

That tropics stuff does look pretty chunky, a bit like cookie dough.....

Are you pleased with the sand? It's looks nice, not the very even black that I guesed it would be. Does the tropica give you that laterite doesn't? I suppose that's more of a general substrate query, but with all the substrate additivies around now it's difficult to decide what to go for.


----------



## nry (5 Nov 2007)

Hagen Sand - I think this is a very natural look, never seen natural sand that was not a mix of shades and I like it, but going by the product description you could be deceived a little I guess. 

Tropica substrate - this is a mix of fine sand/dust and larger particles.  The larger particles do squash fairly easily and I would think that when wet they would end up very soft.  There are more finer bits than the large bits from the picture above, it is certainly more natural looking/feeling than the JBL AquaBasis Plus which I used last time - the JBL product is pretty much the same as Tetra Complete substrate as far as I can tell.


----------



## Moss Man (8 Nov 2007)

Thanks for that, I've just ordered some Tropica substrate, so it is interesting to see what it'll be like.


----------

